# Keeping blondes from turning brassy?



## civicbabe627 (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good shampoo and conditioner that help keeps blonde hair from turning brassy?

I have ''hard'' water where I live, but I know there are products out there that can keep it looking nice and blonde!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 24, 2008)

A silver shampoo (called silver, even though they're blue) does the trick. You can get a decent one from any hair salon or beauty supplier, generally the ones from supermarkets that are targetted towards "blonde hair" don't do a whole lot.

The one I use is by Elgon Professionals and it's called Color Life silver shampoo, they have a conditioner as well. I find it works really well, though you have to be careful not to leave it in your hair TOO long otherwise bits of your hair will start turning blue lol


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 27, 2008)

try using a shampoo especially for hard water .. sallys is a good place

OR use a TONER to cancel out the orange/brassy/gold whatever ...

"The easiest way to solve this? Purchase a semi permanent color you know either - like Fudge...Manic Panic...or Crazy Colors in purple/Lavender....... take about a teaspoon of that color and mix it in with a 2 Cups of hair conditioner in a bowl stir with a whisk and return to jar, POOF you have made your own Lavender toner that works better than anything you can buy. How easy &lt;&gt; how cheap."..

this site will teach you everything you need to know on solving that problem

Killer Strands: Search results for brassy hair color


----------

